# GMT Master or Yacht-Master



## vandergl (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm asking the members of this, the MKII forum, because I value the members opinions and many of us appreciate a similar aesthetic in watches. Additionally I see that many MKII forum members own various Rolex watches. Apologies in advance if anyone's nose gets out of joint for me posting here.

I'm considering a new GMT Master II (steel, non-batman) or Yacht Master (steel/platinum, blue dial). I have wanted a GMT Master since the 80's when I saw Magnum in the treading water episode where there are several shots of his/his father's Pepsi GMT master (I'm sure I'm not the only one). I've recently made the mental jump to buying a Rolex. I briefly had a pre-owned Explorer I a few weeks ago but it didn't work out. All that being said I can't seem to keep my eyes off of the blue dial, steel Yacht-Master. I'm fairly resigned to going new from an AD. 
Any pros/cons or thoughts forum members might offer would be greatly appreciated. I'd like to capitalize on your collective experience. 
Cheers,
JV


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

The yachty blue is a spankin ROLEX...

I can say that ROLEX ownership is a fine experience having owned GMT MASTERs and SUBS in varying metals...

Sourcing one can be had from a "trusted seller" on a few of these forums, and save yourself the AD experience of paying full retail!

If you have a ROLEX trained tech in your "backyard" - as I do, then you can also not suffer from ROLEXs $ervicenter $ticker $hock when it comes time for servicing your fine timepiece.

I find the GMT MASTER to be so different from the yacht that you really need to ask yourself in regard as to which has more fn'ality personally?

Why not get both !

Best,
Randy 


MK II White Knight AND Gilt Noire KEY WEST


----------



## vandergl (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback Randy. They are quite different. I have two Key Wests coming sometime this summer (hopefully...first group preorder). Some part of my brain is whispering "3 GMT watches this summer is too much". I've found quite a lot of the blue Yacht from trusted sellers but sacrificing the Rolex warranty part (in most cases) is worrisome to me.


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

From a tool perspective, I think the GMT would be much more usable. Out of my 11 watches, 5 feature some of sort of GMT feature (either a dedicated hand or bezel). I use it every day for work (just to know what time it is for my team).

I love the look of the black Yachtmaster, but I just can't see myself using it's features.


----------



## vandergl (Mar 30, 2010)

Working for a multinational Corp I can certainly appreciate that Aceldama. I find my self needing both a timing feature and second time zone often. I particularly like the bi-directional bezel on both watches. It would be ideal if the GMT 116710 had a 120 click bezel but alas it's 48 for it's intended use. I imagine that many still use it to time things. The bezel is a bit too shiny but I don't think that's a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

The GMT certainly has more utility, but you brought up a valid point that you already have two Key West on order. While there is a great deal of similarity between the two, there are some significant differences. The Key West uses an ETA movement which allows for setting the GMT hand without stopping the watch. I have an Ocean7 GMT with this function. Also has a quick set date function. The Rolex on the other hand uses the Rolex movement which allows the setting backward and forward of the hour hand which is pretty handy if you want to use the hour hand as your time in your new time zone and the 24 hour hand as the time at home. The biggest disadvantage of the newer Rolexes (Since the 16710 GMT) is there is no quick set date function., as that is the mechanism that controls the settable hour hand. Not much of a problem if you wear the watch every day, and or put it on a winder when you don't wear it. It's a total PINTA if you wear the watch occasionally. Nothing worse than picking up a watch with a non quickset date and realizing that you need to advance the hour hand around the dial 40 times to set the correct date!!
AFA the Yachtmaster, I have never been a fan of them, as they are just a little too "blingy" for me, especially the platinum dial model. I know that I haven't answered your question, but if it were me, I would spring for the 116710, even though you have two Key Wests coming. Nice thing about these (Rolex) if you buy right, which means a lovingly cared for, slightly used one, not a new one from and AD, you can wear it til you get your Key Wests in and should you find it redundant, you can get your money back in a sale.


----------



## vandergl (Mar 30, 2010)

Arthur said:


> The GMT certainly has more utility, but you brought up a valid point that you already have two Key West on order. While there is a great deal of similarity between the two, there are some significant differences. The Key West uses an ETA movement which allows for setting the GMT hand without stopping the watch. I have an Ocean7 GMT with this function. Also has a quick set date function. The Rolex on the other hand uses the Rolex movement which allows the setting backward and forward of the hour hand which is pretty handy if you want to use the hour hand as your time in your new time zone and the 24 hour hand as the time at home. The biggest disadvantage of the newer Rolexes (Since the 16710 GMT) is there is no quick set date function., as that is the mechanism that controls the settable hour hand. Not much of a problem if you wear the watch every day, and or put it on a winder when you don't wear it. It's a total PINTA if you wear the watch occasionally. Nothing worse than picking up a watch with a non quickset date and realizing that you need to advance the hour hand around the dial 40 times to set the correct date!!
> AFA the Yachtmaster, I have never been a fan of them, as they are just a little too "blingy" for me, especially the platinum dial model. I know that I haven't answered your question, but if it were me, I would spring for the 116710, even though you have two Key Wests coming. Nice thing about these (Rolex) if you buy right, which means a lovingly cared for, slightly used one, not a new one from and AD, you can wear it til you get your Key Wests in and should you find it redundant, you can get your money back in a sale.


Thanks for weighing in Arthur. I'm familiar with the ETA 2893-2. I have a slightly water damaged but still working perfectly Debaufre' Ocean GMT with that movement. I totally get the quick set date issue of the 116710. PITA to be sure but I'm intrigued by the jumping hour hand for going back and forth to the west coast. Most of my logic in going new from AD (in tax free DE) is the 5 yr Rolex warranty. This was actually a considerable factor in my making the decision to go Rolex. I'm one of those cursed individuals who everyday checks how much time the watch i'm wearing has lost. I maybe only adjust every 3 or 4 days (but very frankly I sometimes wear more than one watch in a day, hell sometimes I'll changes watches just to sleep in). The plus/minus 2s 5 year guarantee/ 10 yr maintenance interval Rolex is touting is really compelling to me.


----------



## vandergl (Mar 30, 2010)

STEELINOX said:


> The yachty blue is a spankin ROLEX...
> 
> I can say that ROLEX ownership is a fine experience having owned GMT MASTERs and SUBS in varying metals...
> 
> ...


Randy when you mention "full retail" are you saying there's zero deal making from AD's? Just want to know what to expect. I have a handful of AD's near me. 
Cheers,
JV


----------



## BigHaole (Jun 1, 2011)

The easy answer is to ask you back, "Do you own a plane or a yacht?" Unless the answer is both...

Personally, I've never been a fan of the YachtMaster. Too "blingy" for me. The black GMTMasterII is a little boring, the White Gold Pepsi is gorgeous, but more than my car. But the two tone GMTMasterII with the gold markers is a complete knockout. If I had not picked up a Daytona a few years back, I'd be seriously considering that one!


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

vandergl said:


> Randy when you mention "full retail" are you saying there's zero deal making from AD's? Just want to know what to expect. I have a handful of AD's near me.
> Cheers,
> JV


There are no deals or discounts from an Authorized ROLEX AD. If they are doing this it is a violation of ROLEX strict pricing...

Best,
Randy


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

STEELINOX said:


> There are no deals or discounts from an Authorized ROLEX AD. If they are doing this it is a violation of ROLEX strict pricing...
> 
> Best,
> Randy


Right!! They can sell pretty much everything they get from Rolex, so most won't even talk about a "deal". Rolex polices their dealers very, very closely, and no good AD wants to jeopardize their Rolex account over cutting prices.If you are a regular customer, and buy a lot of "stuff" from a dealer, like maybe a couple of watches a year and expensive jewelry for your significant other or others, they might deal. Most will deal by giving you and inflated price for a trade in based on their retail price set by Rolex. If you are just a guy walking in off the street, you are most likely going to pay retail. Another possibility is buying one outside the USA, saves the sales tax. Coming back home wear the watch and have the dealer ship the box and papers to your home or business.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KeepItTicking (Jul 18, 2011)

STEELINOX said:


> There are no deals or discounts from an Authorized ROLEX AD. If they are doing this it is a violation of ROLEX strict pricing...
> 
> Best,
> Randy


That is completely untrue. I own two Rolex's currently and have owned a few others. I've bought all at AD's, and ALL AD's will discount. Only Rolex boutiques won't discount. The amount of the discount depends purely on the popularity of the watch, the hottest watches get little to nothing (BLNR, ceramic Daytona), and watches that don't sell through quickly and sit in the case for a while get larger discounts (DayDates, I've been offered 20% off).


----------



## KeepItTicking (Jul 18, 2011)

Arthur said:


> Right!! They can sell pretty much everything they get from Rolex, so most won't even talk about a "deal". Rolex polices their dealers very, very closely, and no good AD wants to jeopardize their Rolex account over cutting prices.If you are a regular customer, and buy a lot of "stuff" from a dealer, like maybe a couple of watches a year and expensive jewelry for your significant other or others, they might deal. Most will deal by giving you and inflated price for a trade in based on their retail price set by Rolex. If you are just a guy walking in off the street, you are most likely going to pay retail. Another possibility is buying one outside the USA, saves the sales tax. Coming back home wear the watch and have the dealer ship the box and papers to your home or business.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Even with AD's I have no relationship with, I've never encountered one that would not offer a discount, except when I bought my BLNR. Other than that, the lowest discount I've been offered at any AD was 5%, but I've never found one that wouldn't offer anything except for super in demand models.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Not to say that there are not some that will "nibble around the edges" , but walking into an AD and expecting to get a 25-30% discount off MSRP is just not going to happen. The same dealer that only offers you a 3-5% discount on a Rolex may offer a 20% discount on another brand. Most AD's are deathly afraid of Rolex. They know that Rolex will yank their account if they get caught cutting prices. Lots of brands don't really care what a dealer sells a product for as long as they buy and pay the wholesale price for the product. Not Rolex, they are very aware of what the dealers are doing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vandergl (Mar 30, 2010)

Interesting discussion. Thank you for your insights gentlemen.


----------



## KeepItTicking (Jul 18, 2011)

Arthur said:


> Not to say that there are not some that will "nibble around the edges" , but walking into an AD and expecting to get a 25-30% discount off MSRP is just not going to happen. The same dealer that only offers you a 3-5% discount on a Rolex may offer a 20% discount on another brand. Most AD's are deathly afraid of Rolex. They know that Rolex will yank their account if they get caught cutting prices. Lots of brands don't really care what a dealer sells a product for as long as they buy and pay the wholesale price for the product. Not Rolex, they are very aware of what the dealers are doing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nobody said 25-30%... I said I was offered 20% off a DayDate from an AD I had no relationship with. 10% is the standard discount unless the watch is very popular, if you don't get that, go find another AD.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

I said 25-30% as and example of some of the discounts dealers make on other brands. You have tons of Rolex AD's in New York, down here in the South smaller cities may have only one or two. Generally they are reluctant to deal, usually a 5% discount, and on really popular models, no discount. I'm sure discounts vary depending on the popularity of the model, how long the watch has been sitting in the showcase or the dealers safe, and how much competition the dealer has in his area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harrisonw (May 13, 2011)

Owning a Rolex is a truly wonderful experience. My personal tastes lean toward the GMT Master II. To me the GMT Master II is a timepiece meant for a man that is active and very involved with his surroundings. It has many roles to fulfill where as the Yacht Master is more specific and appeals to a different but more defined segment of users. This is of course my personal opinion. I will say you cannot go wrong with a Rolex purchase-fine timepieces.


----------



## vandergl (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks all for your input. I went with the GMT. Pic and details to follow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

vandergl said:


> Thanks all for your input. I went with the GMT. Pic and details to follow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choice. Really to bad that Rolex hasn't brought out the GMT IIC Pepsi in stainless steel. I believe that one would be a home run for them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vandergl (Mar 30, 2010)

Here's how my pleasant transaction transpired. I live in PA but not too far from the DE border. There are only two ADs in the area. I had previously visited one and gleaned the price as well as asked about deals, cash discounts etc. They provided the "full retail price" edict. They are a nation wide chain so maybe less willing to deal but still nice staff and a good experience. Today I visited the other AD. I had a great conversation with the salesperson who was also the service manager. I asked him to go over all of the features of the watch. We generated a fairly good rapport. I mention to him that I was in sales and celebrating a major deal I won recently (I just wanted him to know that I'm in sales for whatever reason). Following that we discussed other brands, other Rolex watches. He insisted I try on the new everose yacht-master (26K) and the white gold Pepsi GMT master (39K). The gold yacht-master was stunning BTW. Overall our dialogue lasted about 30 min or so and as I was wrapping up I apologetically mentioned that my plan was to head over to the other AD to check their pricing just to perform some due diligence. He mention that he suspected their pricing would be the same (it was, both at $8450) and that on these popular watches he sells them at full retail every day and that any discounting I might find would be smalll; on the order of 5%. I said I really should check but maybe he could make me an offer to dissuade me. He suggested 5% and I said that would be roughly 8K. I agreed to pay 8K (already knowing it was just barely over 5%). He didn't balk and I was satisfied. He wrote it up, sized it while I took a business call and I was off. The sales guy was a total pro and it was a stress free transaction. Happy to be a new GMT Master owner.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandergl (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry my one non-lume shot didn't upload. Here's another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

vandergl said:


>


Congrats! I would have went with that as well over the Yacht-Master. Nice choice, I like the subtle touch of green on the dial and the GMT hand. Enjoy it and more pics please.


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice choice! I actually prefer the black to the BLNR...


----------



## vandergl (Mar 30, 2010)

Aceldama said:


> Nice choice! I actually prefer the black to the BLNR...


Me too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Awesome choice. I agree with those who say the Yachtmaster is a bit blingy. Congrats on the new watch! I am holding out hope that Rolex will bring back the coke GMT II. I've given up hope on the pepsi, as I've heard once they take a color combination up the metal charts they never go backwards. Sigh--hence the demand for the Pepsi KW's.


----------



## KeepItTicking (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats, I love my GMT!!!


----------



## KeepItTicking (Jul 18, 2011)

Arthur said:


> I said 25-30% as and example of some of the discounts dealers make on other brands. You have tons of Rolex AD's in New York, down here in the South smaller cities may have only one or two. Generally they are reluctant to deal, usually a 5% discount, and on really popular models, no discount. I'm sure discounts vary depending on the popularity of the model, how long the watch has been sitting in the showcase or the dealers safe, and how much competition the dealer has in his area.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually I've always found just the opposite, I've found the best deals offered in smaller markets, in NYC you'll never get a discount, there's just too many people with more money than they know what to do with living in this city.


----------



## KeepItTicking (Jul 18, 2011)

Arthur said:


> Great choice. Really to bad that Rolex hasn't brought out the GMT IIC Pepsi in stainless steel. I believe that one would be a home run for them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The day the BLRO came out in white gold was a sad day for me, I knew we'd never see it in SS and I know I'll never drop $40k on that watch.


----------



## BigHaole (Jun 1, 2011)

KeepItTicking said:


> The day the BLRO came out in white gold was a sad day for me, I knew we'd never see it in SS and I know I'll never drop $40k on that watch.


I had the same reaction. If they can sell them for 40k, they will. FWIW, I heard that the red ceramic was difficult to produce, which is why the limited it to the smaller volume (higher price) white gold model. My bet is that we see a SS Coke in another few years, as technologies improve. Or...maybe the Coke goes on Platinum for $70k. Who knows with Rolex.


----------



## vandergl (Mar 30, 2010)

Easylink is amazing.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

vandergl said:


> ...hell sometimes I'll change watches just to sleep in....


I thought I was the only crazy-as-a-loon who did that.... Lol

Congratulations,sir, that's a cracking timepiece!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

^^ Nope. I do this pretty near every night...



Chromejob said:


> I thought I was the only crazy-as-a-loon who did that.... Lol
> 
> Congratulations,sir, that's a cracking timepiece!


----------



## LikeClockWork (Jun 7, 2016)

I would go with the GMT, amazing watch


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Chromejob said:


> I thought I was the only crazy-as-a-loon who did that.... Lol
> 
> Congratulations,sir, that's a cracking timepiece!


 ....Sorry.... :roll:

:think: This had to Be Done..... ;-)









> Chromejob: "Nice, but this is not a Mk II. This be the forum where we discuss Mk II. So......."


Anyway..... *Congrats to 'vandergl'* on the New Watch.

 May You wear and Enjoy it for many years to come....

|>|>


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> ....Sorry.... :roll:
> 
> :think: This had to Be Done..... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8492330


Well, this thread OP is not posting repeated pics of a non-Mk II watch and asking opinions on the non-Mk II strap he's fitting a non-Mk II watch with. "Topic drift."

I reserve the right to be flawed. If fact, I'm a poster boy for it. So there.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Chromejob said:


> Well, this thread OP is not posting repeated pics of a non-Mk II watch and asking opinions on the non-Mk II strap he's fitting a non-Mk II watch with. "Topic drift."
> 
> I reserve the right to be flawed. If fact, I'm a poster boy for it. So there.


 Roger, that. ;-)

-- No worries Cj. --

Have a Great Day....

|>|>


----------



## MDKane (Dec 12, 2014)

Congrats. You'll love the real gmt movement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

